# Hexagonal Screw Storage Plan Needed



## tbowman333 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yesterday I saw, in a 106 year old hardware store, a hexagonal screw storage carosel. The unit is 9 inches on a side and it has 9 layers high. It has 54 drawers which are about 7 inches wide. Does anyone have or know of a plan to build such an item?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Tbow,
Take your camera and go back there and get some pics of it and post them please. Sounds like a nice project. Take a look around while you are there. 106 year old hardware stores are hard to come by anymore. Probably some other neat things sitting around you may want to make.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

I think I do have plans for something like this laying around somewhere. Let me do some digging and get back to you.


----------



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

Found it! I knew I had seen something like this in one of the magazines I have laying around. It's not quite as large as the one you describe, but you can always modify it to meet the dimensions you want.










If you want, there are step by step instructions included that I could scan. Hope this helps. :smile:


----------



## jporter5333 (Dec 6, 2008)

tbow,
Sorry i can't help you with your problrem but it reminded me of one that i saw at an antique shop. It was mounted on a post and it was about 5' tall but it was square. It had a little over a hundred drawers. The guy said that when they moved they took all the drawers out and when they went to set it back up they discovered that each drawer was a little different and only fit back in the hole it came out of. He said it took about 3 hours to get em all back in.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Lucas...if not for tbow could I talk you into scanning those directions :shifty:

Thanks
KC


----------



## tbowman333 (Jan 27, 2009)

Lucas. Thanks for the reply but I have my heart set on finding the plans for the one I saw or drawing up my own plans (much harder). I found some very good clear poplar in widths up to 16 inches and it is alrerady planed down to 1/2 inch which is about what the thickness is of the unit I saw.








Lucas54 said:


> I think I do have plans for something like this laying around somewhere. Let me do some digging and get back to you.


----------



## tbowman333 (Jan 27, 2009)

Mike,
Thanks for the reply. Going back to that hardware, this time with my camera. It's about 70 miles from where I live so I'll take all the pictures that I think I'll need. So far no pone has found a plan for such an item. Had some good suggestions though. I found some clear poplar in widths up to 16 inches and it is already planed down to 1/2 inch which is about the thickness of the wood in the item I saw. Thanks again

Tom






firehawkmph said:


> Tbow,
> Take your camera and go back there and get some pics of it and post them please. Sounds like a nice project. Take a look around while you are there. 106 year old hardware stores are hard to come by anymore. Probably some other neat things sitting around you may want to make.
> Mike Hawkins


----------



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

TheRecklessOne said:


> Lucas...if not for tbow could I talk you into scanning those directions :shifty:
> 
> Thanks
> KC


Sorry, I saw this and decided to do it later and then forgot all about it.

http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/61/scannedimage5te2.jpg

http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/7157/scannedimage4jv5.jpg

http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/9038/scannedimage3zh3.jpg

http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/1954/scannedimage2hz6.jpg

http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/6162/scannedimagejr0.jpg

Sorry if the links are out of order....it's late and I'm tired.


----------



## tbowman333 (Jan 27, 2009)

Lucas54
Thanks for the plans. I have almost finished my hexagon storage. Used the poplar with oak facing on the drawers. wouldn't make another one this way. Too difficult to keep the 6 dividers alaigned. Need a better way.
Tom


----------

